# New to Pellets



## ragtop11 (Mar 19, 2021)

Just joined in anticipation of getting my first Pellet-Smoker-Grill.  I have cooked on a hibachi, Weber kettle, Coleman camp stove, campfire,  and white gas Optimus burners, etc.,   Now it’s on to a pellet grill and truly smoked meats.  Lots to learn...


----------



## masssmoke (Mar 19, 2021)

what kind of pellet did you buy?


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 19, 2021)

Hey ragtop,
Glad you joined us. There are a lot of pellet grillers/smokers here and should be along shortly. Just hang out a while, your in the right place. It would help if we knew what you were looking at. Again, welcome to the forum.


----------



## ragtop11 (Mar 19, 2021)

Ahhh, forgot to add that.   I decided on the Camp Chef Woodwind 24 with 4 meat probes.  It was that or a Traeger.  It was a close call, but the features, for the price made it the Woodwind.


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 19, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga


----------



## kruizer (Mar 19, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota. Good choice on your pellet smoker.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 19, 2021)

Of the 2 pellets grills, I think you pulled the trigger on the proper one. Best of luck. . .
And welcome to the Forum from ND


----------



## ragtop11 (Mar 19, 2021)

I am really looking forward to the new grill.  I have done most of my smoking on either propane, or charcoal briquet indirect heat.  Still not that “low and slow” on either.

Oh, and btw, it is Oklahoma for me.


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 19, 2021)

What took you so long to join?
Congrats on the new unit.
Another Minnesota  pellet grill (pooper) here.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 20, 2021)

welcome ragtop11, from Nova Scotia


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Mar 20, 2021)

Welcome from Middle TN!

Dave


----------



## ragtop11 (Mar 20, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> What took you so long to join?
> Congrats on the new unit.
> Another Minnesota  pellet grill (pooper) here.


I think that it took so long because we have lived in, and visited some pretty good places for smoked meats.  We lived in Kansas City and had Arthur Bryants, Gates, KC Masterpiece, and others that came and went.  We have eaten at the Rendezvous, and Corky’s in Memphis as well as countless others.  Even here, we have Oklahoma Joe’s for that fix.  Unfortunatel,y, the pandemic has changed that for now.  We haven’t eaten in a sit down restaurant for a year now.  So, the next step was get the right tool for the job. ....so I took the plunge.


----------



## SmokinGame (Mar 20, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## mike243 (Mar 20, 2021)

Welcome,  Pellet smokers for the most part dont give the same smoke as other smokers, it can be helped in a few ways, the wife dont like a lot of smoke these days so the pellet smoker gets more use, different pellets can be used and the ones with 100% of the wood being what the bag is showing is preferred, I have never to my knowledge have used pellets that were soaked with flavoring oils nor would I want to, if it were oils from wood vs synthetic it might be ok but concentrating even natural oils could have serious hazards in long term use.  Hope you love your new smoker, not sure any are better than others on food quality/taste but the $ between them can be large lol


----------

